# improved layout



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

so heres my improved layout after recieving some more free lifelike track.straights are all much longer now.i wired it for seperate power on each lane aswell.took two 22vdc aurora wallwarts attached to two lifelike plugs,so i can run 22 instead of the 16 vdc that lifelike had....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

cool track! the multi levels remind me of something very futuristic like the movie "blade runner". looks like fun. mj


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

just makin the most of my tiny slotcave/office/workshop/music/dog/laundry room!lol!its 6.5X3 feet,so i gotta pack in as much as i can to keep it interesting.no drift borders though,with the multi tiers...gotta think on that one...


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

interesting layout. I'm a sucker for micro tracks and you've done the best I've seen with Life Like track. Good track but not enough options.

What cars do you run ?

Do you depend on the outside lane using the gaudrail as a rider rail ?

Someone needs to make boarders that can be used on elevated tracks and accept gaudrail on the outside of the boarders.

Good Job Gonzo


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok newbie!! I'm curious.. What the heck is that green stuff outside your window?? Canada...green stuff outside..January???? Where you really hiding??? LOL!!!! :jest:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey gonzo.thanks for the props.yeah lifelike track doesnt offer enough options,but when buddies give me boxfuls for free,what am i gonna do?if i can find the 1/8 curves i have enough already to do a fourlane.i try not to use the rails to ride on,they are there to keep the cars from flying off.
i run tjets and magnatractions mostly.but i have a lifelike m chassis,a tyco 440x2 narrow,and a couple srts.my favorite now are the magnatractions,though.i have two ferrari 512's,and afx express with a lit peterbilt,and a daytona charger...only have about 14 cars,and only about eight good runners,so i tune the heck out of all of them!oh yeah,i have a tycopro II brass chassis aswell i screw around with a bit too... 
and u joe,up here in sunny (or rainy)victoria we call that green stuff grass!lol!we had a huge snowfall this year,but it is past,thank goodness!i lived in the rockies,working construction outside a couple winters,and lived in quebec through 5 winters,so i came back home to get away from the white stuff!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I had a feeling you were out west.. You get about the same winters as the NW US. Cold except when the precipitation comes, and mostly liquid instead of flakes!! It's just been so long since I seen the green stuff here, I had to ask!! My neighbor's minivan is buried up to the windows, and more coming tonight.. YUCK!! Wish you were closer though.. I need a jamming partner..I need to start playing my guitars again..been way too long!!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

well,if you're into music check out our band!www.bloozecan.com
hope ya like it!i know what ya mean,though,i have a band i don't play nearly enough between practices...oh well,i am the singer,so my rythm licks are simple anyway!i am the yungin on the far right of the photo,neil trett.singer,yadayada...and i sure don't miss those winters out east.
!something about construction in -30-40 that just got to me after awhile...yuck!


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

slotnewbie69 said:


> well,if you're into music check out our band!www.bloozecan.com
> hope ya like it!i know what ya mean,though,i have a band i don't play nearly enough between practices...oh well,i am the singer,so my rythm licks are simple anyway!i am the yungin on the far right of the photo,neil trett.singer,yadayada...and i sure don't miss those winters out east.
> !something about construction in -30-40 that just got to me after awhile...yuck!


I'm diggin the tracks on the Bloozecan website. Good stuff!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Now I can listen to the tracks while I read HT! Put up more songs Newbie. I know, buy the CD, right?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

no cd yet,we have to get the funds together,and pick some public domain tunes,or write our own.thanks,though i am glad you like it!we have only been playing for about 18 months together,but i have been doing it about 20 years now,on and off.old busker and hitchhiker in my day...lol i am not even 40 yet!one more year to go...got the big 39 coming on sunday,and every time i look at my boy growing up it feels like 60...they grow too damn fast...


----------



## yankee_3b (Dec 14, 2008)

slotnewbie69 said:


> no cd yet,we have to get the funds together,and pick some public domain tunes,or write our own.thanks,though i am glad you like it!we have only been playing for about 18 months together,but i have been doing it about 20 years now,on and off.old busker and hitchhiker in my day...lol i am not even 40 yet!one more year to go...got the big 39 coming on sunday,and every time i look at my boy growing up it feels like 60...they grow too damn fast...


3

39? You're just a pup! Happy Birthday! You think time flies now...just wait till you're my age (58 in a few months) You're right though...they do grow up fast...so take the time to enjoy every minute you can with him.


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Ahhhh , yur both youngn's.

Yankee and Newbie, I'm already 58. Now , let me see , what medication info can I share ? lol

Newbie, I'm 58 and working construction. I'm a Union Carpenter and we're working in the single digits here in Ohio. Whats your job discription ?

While I was looking out of your window I seen a bicycle in mid-repair. Isn't it fun to spy on fellow slot heads ?

What are you using for elevation ramps on your crossovers ? They look very stout. Can't recall seeing any like that before.

Also I wasn't aware that Life Like made any 1/8th radius pieces. I have seen 12'' radius banked turns however. I have a lot of Life Like track too but have switched to TYCO. Passed the Life Like on as your buddies did.

Gonzo


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

hello gonzo,yeah i'm a pup!with the heart of an old shaggy dog!the elevation ramps are a mixture of two piece lifelike supports,and some stackable ones i got in a bag of about 60 feet of brio style wooden train track for my boy.he is too young for the track still,as he just eats it,so i used it for my track!i use track sections to shim up the supports as needed.looks sketchy,but i can run my semi on it flat out and its nice and solid.marshalling is a bit tricky however.plus visibility on the back straight isn't what i would like it to be.the 1/8 track are not urban legend as i understand.greg braun shows some cool layouts you can do with the LL track on his sitewww.hoslotcarracing.com
a couple simple fourlanes,and a couple cool two lanes,if i remember correctly.they only make 12" 1/8 curves,to fit around the outside of there 9"1/4 turns of which i have about a million at this point.
oh yeah job description...let's see.i have a background in framing and reno,but have a couple years of concrete aswell.just got laid off recently,as the economy sucks right now,and alot of guys up here are getting laid off.its really tough up here on construction right now and alot of sites are quite simply shut down all together...
on bicycles,i have a bunch i have saved from the landfill by fixing up and putting back on the road.i like wrenching bikes,they are easy and you don't need a bunch of expensive tools to work on them.i think my jewel is a 1938 phillips camelback bike with vintage front and rear drum brakes and internal 3 speed!:thumbsup:
and yankee,thanks fer the bday greetings!stealing some slotcave time right now as my 18 month old is eating breaky with mommy.little bugger's on fire this morning and after getting kicked in the head all night because he likes to lay perpedicular to us at head height...you get the picture!lol!


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

A fellow 39 year old (at least for a few more days) and living up in Victoria eh? You should come down and race with us in Seattle one of these days man!


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

martybauer31 said:


> A fellow 39 year old (at least for a few more days) and living up in Victoria eh? You should come down and race with us in Seattle one of these days man!


ya thats what me need around here, more kids to race with! :wave:

just kidding! let marty or i know if you ever get to the seattle area for a weekend


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

man you guys are tempting me....money is just too tight for a road trip right now,sorry!thanks for the offer,though!:thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

slotnewbie69 said:


> man you guys are tempting me....money is just too tight for a road trip right now,sorry!thanks for the offer,though!:thumbsup:


Didn't mean you had to rush right down or anything, it's an open invitation!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks marty!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Newbie,

Things must run in cycles ya know ?

I just got laid off last friday from a power plant jhob that I had been working since april 2007. That's a good stretch for construction but with the economy here as well, I haven't a clue when I'll be back. I just give it to GOD to handle.

As far as bicycles go , I'm into them as well. I ride when weather allows on the local bike trails with my grandkids. It's a good recreation. I haven't been mountain biking in a lot of years but really enjoyed it when I did it.

For a good read , go to google and punch in : rat rod bicycles .com

It's a comprehensive web site for restoring and modifying old bycycles. I just sold an old Schwinn clunker bike on the BB there. Some of the mechanics on there are beyond mechanics. Let's call them artists.

Went to your music page too. Nibby aren't I ? Good stuff. I have a construction buddy that is into music. He's in Falcon Pipe, a local musician group here in Ohio. Plays a lot of battling band gigs as well.

OK , gotta get mov'n here. 

Gonzo


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

sorry to hear about the layoff.in november alone 60,00 people were laid off across canada,and you can bet they weren't white collar!as far as bikes goes,i have a couple old school mountain bikes,a 60's ccm tandem,a beach cruiser i gotta get up and running,about half a dozen english roadsters,two 20 "choppers,and i guess thats it.every now and then i build one for a buddy to give away for the cost of parts,never over 100 bucks worth...glad you enjoyed the band site,too!i have been singing with my family and with bands and without for most of my life.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

Looks like fun!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yup!its more technical than you'd think.no borders means of course:fast lane,slow lane...


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

*revised layout*

so heres my new layout...more visibility,and the wife gave me a nice green curtain for the table!she even got into building a track!surprise surprise!the first pic is the one she tried...the rest are how it evolved after i got my hands on it!
















and then i took over...


----------

